
Intelligence Startup Goes Behind Enemy Lines to Get Ahead of Hackers - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/14/technology/intelligence-start-up-goes-behind-enemy-lines-to-get-ahead-of-hackers.html?_r=0
======
hackuser
Should this be a government function? It seems that it could easily involve
intrusions into others' computer systems ... And if that's allowed for a
private company, for this reason, then it can be allowed for other reasons.

